# which fight was it?



## matsu (May 14, 2008)

i am trying find footage of a mma fight. not surewho it was what fed it was but it was best i have ever seen.

big coloured guy in black gi took opponent down pulled guy in crucifix on top of himself and elbowed in him in such quick successon the guy was out cold in secs. absolutely devastating seen it a few times but lost the link and info
can anyone help me.....
has anyone got any idea who/what it was?
sorry if dumb question

matsu


----------



## MJS (May 14, 2008)

matsu said:


> i am trying find footage of a mma fight. not surewho it was what fed it was but it was best i have ever seen.
> 
> big coloured guy in black gi took opponent down pulled guy in crucifix on top of himself and elbowed in him in such quick successon the guy was out cold in secs. absolutely devastating seen it a few times but lost the link and info
> can anyone help me.....
> ...


 
Gary Goodrich is the person you're talking about.  IIRC it was one of the early UFC events.  I believe the guy he fought may have had a wrestling background and also trained with Tank.


----------



## ackks10 (May 14, 2008)

big coloured guy, :vu: didn't that word go out in the late 60's,wow!!!:BSmeter:


----------



## allenjp (May 14, 2008)

Wasn't that the Pat Smith/Scott Morris fight at UFC 2? Or was it UFC 1? By the way, by the spelling you used for the word "coloured" I'll assume you're British? Using the word "colored" to describe an african american here in the States is considered rather offensive, you may want to say "black" or "african american" instead.


----------



## MJS (May 14, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Wasn't that the Pat Smith/Scott Morris fight at UFC 2? Or was it UFC 1? By the way, by the spelling you used for the word "coloured" I'll assume you're British? Using the word "colored" to describe an african american here in the States is considered rather offensive, you may want to say "black" or "african american" instead.


 
No, that was a different fight.  The one you're talking about was in fact UFC2.  Smith was actually mounted on Morris, and elbowed him repeatedly while Morris hung on.


----------



## DavidCC (May 14, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> big coloured guy, :vu: didn't that word go out in the late 60's,wow!!!:BSmeter:


 

original poster may not be an American...


----------



## punisher73 (May 14, 2008)

The fight that came to my mind first was Remco Pardoe vs. Orlando Weit in UFC2.  here is a link to that fight.  





 
Others have mentioned Gary Goodrich, and he fought a guy named Augustos Santos in IV1 (1997) and won that by crucifix.  Here is a clip for that fight in which you can see what the crucifix is, it is a submission hold requiring both arms to hold your opponent and restrict the breathing and put stress on the neck.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 14, 2008)

The crucifix with the elbows until the fight was stopped was Gary Goodridge (258lbs) vs Paul Herrera (185lbs) in UFC 8.

Herrera shot in for a low single, then tried to switch to a firemans carry, only to get tied up in a crucifix hold, then brutalized by 8 elbow strikes, and end up with a broken jaw.  The official fight time was 13 seconds I beleive






 
is the fight itself.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2008)

Only Americans spell it colored, the rest of the world spells it coloured so why does the poster have to be British? Could be an Anzac, European,Asian etc. Just a point.


----------



## matsu (May 15, 2008)

yeah fanx guys . i will check out those linx
the gary goodrich sounds right!


yep i am ENGLISH not british. and coloured is how its spelt correctly ie in english .

i am sorry if i offended any of our afro american/black buds.i thought about it as typed it but to be honest i havent a clue what is and aint politically correct any more.

policeMAN..... milkPERSON...... dont even get me started politically... we be here all day!
world going to ****!!!

matsu


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

great videos Thanks for the links


----------



## matsu (May 15, 2008)

how awesome was that!! almost go cold watching that guy KO!
ouch!
how old is that?
was there not weight classes at that time?

what gary goodrich doing now?
thanks for posting that clip saved!!

matsu


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2008)

Good clips  So strange to see them in gi's and w/out gloves... I often remember some of those fights. Don't see the Crucifix all that often...


----------



## matsu (May 15, 2008)

"*Don't see the Crucifix all that often...* "

why is that? was it that he was so much bigger and able to do or jsut one of those great forgotten techniques?

matsu


----------



## DavidCC (May 15, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> Don't see the Crucifix all that often...


 
Hughes beat Penn with one.  Teh Suxxors


----------



## allenjp (May 15, 2008)

matsu said:


> how awesome was that!! almost go cold watching that guy KO!
> ouch!
> how old is that?
> was there not weight classes at that time?
> ...


 
He kept fighting after that, mostly in Pride, I think...my favorite fight of his was when Gilbert Yvel (black dutch mma fighter) knocked him out cold in about 7 seconds with a high kick to the head...had that real loud THUD sound...awesome. I'm not sure if he's still fighting.

Here's the link to that one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnDUiAxYP8s&feature=related

Sorry about the spelling remark, we Americans tend to think everything should be the way we do it...(BTW I was right though, he is Brit, ah, Eng, ah from that big island anyway...)


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2008)

allenjp said:


> He kept fighting after that, mostly in Pride, I think...my favorite fight of his was when Gilbert Yvel (black dutch mma fighter) knocked him out cold in about 7 seconds with a high kick to the head...had that real loud THUD sound...awesome. I'm not sure if he's still fighting.
> 
> Here's the link to that one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnDUiAxYP8s&feature=related
> 
> Sorry about the spelling remark, we Americans tend to think everything should be the way we do it...(*BTW I was right though, he is Brit, ah, Eng,* *ah from that big island anyway...*)


 

Now all you have to do is work out if he's a Scouser or a Geordie, or a Mackem or......................:lookie:


----------



## matsu (May 16, 2008)

:cheers:its cool! i hoped i didnt upset any of our ethnic minorities........... esp all the english people in england at the mo hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah.
and tez, geezer  i,m a cockney born east ham live in essex!
you? 
dont diss your country fella,theres many things to be admired and copied from your country,just our politicians try the wrong ones!

how can someone be so deadly in one fight and so dumb in that one??
great kick tho!

thanks again for the help finding it!


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Hughes beat Penn with one. Teh Suxxors


 
Hughes beats a lot of people with that, its one of his favourite techniques.


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2008)

matsu said:


> :cheers:its cool! i hoped i didnt upset any of our ethnic minorities........... esp all the english people in england at the mo hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah.
> and tez, geezer i,m a cockney born east ham live in essex!
> you?
> dont diss your country fella,theres many things to be admired and copied from your country,just our politicians try the wrong ones!
> ...


 
You only look as good fighting as the other guy lets you im afraid.


----------



## allenjp (May 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Now all you have to do is work out if he's a Scouser or a Geordie, or a Mackem or......................:lookie:


Sorry, but we have come to the point where I'm afraid I must confess my own ignorance...never been to England, so as far asI know he could be a saucer, a gerdie, OR a mayhem, I'll never know the difference.


----------



## allenjp (May 19, 2008)

matsu said:


> :cheers:its cool! i hoped i didnt upset any of our ethnic minorities........... esp all the english people in england at the mo hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah.
> and tez, geezer i,m a cockney born east ham live in essex!
> you?
> dont diss your country fella,theres many things to be admired and copied from your country,just our politicians try the wrong ones!
> ...


 
I guess even the best have their bad days, that's what happens when you block low and he kicks high. Gilbert Yvel is a pretty great fighter though, so no shame in loosing to him.


----------

